# 5D MKIII autofocus points display?



## Gino (Mar 23, 2014)

Since the autofocus points are displayed in black in the view finder, I'm having a difficult time seeing the focus points in some situations. 

I'd like to have the autofocus points displayed in red in the view finder when I press down half way on the shutter button. Is there a way to set-up the camera to do this?

thanks


----------



## sagittariansrock (Mar 23, 2014)

It's the fifth tab under AF, third on the list that gives you the option to illuminate the AF point/grid.
When it will illuminate depends on your AF point visibility setting (second on the list).
Note that this is not available in AI servo (which is a bummer).


----------



## Gino (Mar 23, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> It's the fifth tab under AF, third on the list that gives you the option to illuminate the AF point/grid.
> When it will illuminate depends on your AF point visibility setting (second on the list).
> Note that this is not available in AI servo (which is a bummer).



Thanks...I was hoping to have the autofocus points in red while in AI servo mode. It looks like I'll have to hope canon releases a firmware that allows the 5d mk III the same function as they just released with the 1DX....or maybe, this gives me a good enough excuse to buy a 1DX 8)

*To support the needs of wedding, portrait, sports, wildlife and theatrical performance photographers working in low light, AF points in the EOS-1D X's viewfinder can now be illuminated in red with a half-press of the shutter in AI Servo AF mode, for easy viewing of the selected point. Illumination is intermittent, not continuous, and does not interfere with metering accuracy. Two brightness levels are available for the most suitable level of illumination in dark settings and illumination is fully compatible with the range of focus points and focus zone selection options on the EOS-1D X.*


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 23, 2014)

Canon hasn't added that to the 5DIII, only the 1D X. I suspect there's a technical reason for that. As I understand it, the issue is the red illumination throws off the metering. The 1D X's more sophisticated 100,000 pixel RGB metering sensor combined with the intermittent illumination may allow it, whereas the 5DIII's 63-zone iFCL sensor may not.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Mar 24, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon hasn't added that to the 5DIII, only the 1D X. I suspect there's a technical reason for that. As I understand it, the issue is the red illumination throws off the metering. The 1D X's more sophisticated 100,000 pixel RGB metering sensor combined with the intermittent illumination may allow it, whereas the 5DIII's 63-zone iFCL sensor may not.



There's a thread here somewhere that suggested it might also be the larger mirror box of the 1D X. Very happy for you, Gino, if this means you are going to get a 1D X


----------

